# The Detroit Tiger ...........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... the Detroit Tiger funny car of Tom Prock and Poncho Rendon ......


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That's a sharp looking car!


----------

